# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Różowa , podrażniona , swędząca i piekąca skóra w okolicy odbytu.

## Majkel

Mam problem , dłuższego czasu czuję swędzenie w okolicy odbytu , prostaty aż po początek jąder. Nie wiem co to jest ,  z początku miałem więcej objawów co wskazywało mi bardziej na hemoroidy , ale leczyłem je , objawy minęły , lecz swędzenie i pieczenie pozostało , lecz dokucza już rzadziej niż kiedyś. Skóra w tamtych okolicach wydaje się różowa i twardsza i tak jakby skóra się tam łuszczyła. Powstała taka wielka plama która zaczyna się pod jądrami a kończy przy odbycie wchodząc już nawet na pośladek. A i zapomniałem  dodać że swąd i pieczenie są czasem tak uporczywe że nie da się wytrzymać a tego miejsca czesem nawet nie mogę dotknąć bo piecze jeszcze bardziej. . Nie wiem co to jest proszę o porady. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Karaoke

Niewykluczone, że nabawiłeś się grzybicy - spróbuj zastosować krem clotrimazolum, jest dość tani i ogólnie dostępny w aptece.

----------


## Majkel

Ma ktoś jeszcze jakieś pomysły co to może być ?

----------

